# How long have you been Cubing?



## Cube321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just Wondering. :\


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 11, 2011)

this sounds like a thread that would have been made before, but whatever

I started June 2010


----------



## ianography (Feb 11, 2011)

I think there's already been a thread like this


----------



## Lars (Feb 11, 2011)

2 years but 1,5 years were useless...


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2011)

Lars said:


> 2 years but 1,5 years were useless...


 
Pretty much the same as me...


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Pretty much the same as me...


 
Me three


----------



## KYLOL (Feb 11, 2011)

Right around 8 years.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2011)

Since late March 2007, so almost 4 years.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Erm... almost 9 years.

can remember I went to USA in 2002 and learned just after that.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you reading every single post instead of some poll results? I would have voted 1 year.


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2011)

4 years, 2 months and 17 days.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 11, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> this sounds like a thread that would have been made before, but whatever
> 
> I started June 2010


 
Hey ubercuber, where in Tucson do you live?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 11, 2011)

One year, one month, twenty days ago, I first solved my Rubik's Cube (that's last Christmas- I hope I don't fail at math).
Oddly, the last month has been my most productive... ever. A year to get sub-20, and then dropping by three seconds in the last month or so. I'm starting to lose faith in practice. T.T


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2011)

After a quick search with some related search terms I can't find a thread that only asks how long you've been cubing. Cool thread idea. I've been cubing for 12 years 8 months 4 days (which includes 3 leap year days ).


----------



## izovire (Feb 12, 2011)

Since October 2008.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 12, 2011)

3-4 years. Somewhere in there I went on a hiatus.



> I've been cubing for 12 years 8 months 4 days



Wow, all these years and still going strong. Impressive. Happy cubing, Chris!


----------



## ianography (Feb 12, 2011)

izovire said:


> Since October 2008.


 
off topic, but when are you going to post the third part to the landlord-story on the Non-Cubers Say the Darndest Things! thread?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2011)

26th July 2009.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Was caught up in the whole 1980 insanity so I guess 31 years. However given time off for good behavior of 29 years, and not counting beginner solutions with 10 LLL, about 6 weeks


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 12, 2011)

August 2009. I'm sub 30 now.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> August 2009. I'm sub 30 now.


 
That deserves a standing ovation

I've been cubing for about a year, but I started speedcubing 3/2 months ago


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> That deserves a standing ovation
> 
> I've been cubing for about a year, but I started speedcubing 3/2 months ago


 
Time?????


----------



## cube fan (Feb 12, 2011)

I started 2009


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 12, 2011)

17.8%.


----------



## RaresB (Feb 12, 2011)

I started in may of 2010 but I dropped cubing for 5 months so I've been cubing for 5 months and I'm sub 20


----------



## Blablabla (Feb 12, 2011)

May 2006, but I couldn't get a decent cube back then so I only started speedsolving in 2007, then quit and came back.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 12, 2011)

I started in March 010.

Now I average 19-22


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 12, 2011)

2 years although I didn't pick a cube up, or get a good cube, or even learn a new method until September 2010. About 5 months now.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 12, 2011)

Since December 22, 2009. 1 year, 1 month, 20 days ago.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 12, 2011)

June or July 2010.
3 people are going cube by my.


----------



## KitKat (Feb 12, 2011)

since October 2009 till today yeah and just started learning how to speedcube like a couple of months ago time before that i was using beginners method without knowing about a lot of things =///=''


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 12, 2011)

2 months ago and now I average in the low 30's


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Time?????


 
The title of the thread is "how long have you been cubing? Why would I need to give a time to answer the question?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 12, 2011)

April 2008


----------



## celli (Feb 12, 2011)

14th may 2010 <3
PB that day was 8:24.00 !!!!!!!

Since then I've never had a day without picking up a cube....


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 12, 2011)

7 months of cubing gave me a 17.10 average of 12 on 3x3. I also average 1:1x.xx on 4x4, sub 3 on 5x5, sub 5 on 6x6, sub 9 on 7x7.


----------



## Me (Feb 12, 2011)

Great range on each of the options there: (2 months, 10 months, 2 years, 7 years wtf?)


----------



## Cube321 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 15, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> 7 months of cubing gave me a 17.10 average of 12 on 3x3. I also average 1:1x.xx on 4x4, sub 3 on 5x5, sub 5 on 6x6, sub 9 on 7x7.


 
O_O did you cube non stop?


----------



## coinman (Feb 15, 2011)

I started in december 1980. I didn't cube much 1982 or 83 - 2005 but never really quite in the sense i always remembered how to solve it.


----------



## cubersmith (Feb 15, 2011)

Solved my first cube in summer 2008. When I was 10, but didn't start speedcubing until summer 2010. I now average 31 seconds on 3x3. 9 seconds on 2x2. 16 seconds on pyraminx. 1.80 on magic. 2:10 on 4x4 (lol) I hope to go to my first comp this year.

I love speedcubing and i wont be stopping for a long time.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 15, 2011)

long


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 16, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> *7 months* of cubing gave me a 17.10 average of 12 on 3x3. I also average 1:1x.xx on 4x4, sub 3 on 5x5, sub 5 on 6x6, sub 9 on 7x7.


 
You have been on this forum for 8 and a half months, may I ask why were you on this forum for a whole month and a half before you started cubing at all?
Also, you should update your sig, because if you have a 17.10 average of 12, your PB is probably not 17.23


----------



## adfoote (Feb 16, 2011)

My math teacher back in 7th grade taught everyone to solve a cube at the end of the year, so I've known how to solve one since May 2007. I started trying to get faster in November 2009.
Now I'm about to go to my 2nd competition (DC winter) and I really want sub 20 or at least sub 22 by then. I stopped for like 3 months last October, and then I was almost sub 20, but now I'm CN. So, it's a trade-off.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm comming up on 3 years.


----------



## Rune (Feb 16, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> After a quick search with some related search terms I can't find a thread that only asks how long you've been cubing. Cool thread idea. I've been cubing for 12 years 8 months 4 days (which includes 3 leap year days ).


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-did-you-start-cubing&highlight=did+you+start
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ou-start-cubing/page2&highlight=did+you+start


----------



## toastman (Feb 17, 2011)

25 years (primary school). Until ~3 months ago, my method was:
Cross, 
First Layer Corners,
2nd layer, 
Orient edges, 
Permute edges using only the Sune algorithm (not even anti-sune)
Permute corners using only the Bowtie OLL algorithm (the one that starts R L' U...)
Orient corners using F D F' D' / D F D' F' Average time ~2-3 minutes

Learnt about Frichrich like 10 years ago and thought "78 algorithms, that's impossible".

Changed my mind after seeing a bunch of impressive stuff by Faz. I now average ~40 seconds, and have completed my first successful BLD. See you at the Aussie nationals.


----------



## Cube321 (Feb 17, 2011)

45 average. 2 months.


----------



## ExtazyCuber (Feb 20, 2011)

3-4 months
sub 20


----------



## Max CUBErick (Feb 21, 2011)

Everybody develops very fast. And I, like a turtle, almost sub 20 in 8 months...


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 21, 2011)

@ extazy cuber: get a life lol

no srsly, nice job and keep going 
I just got consistent sub20 after 10 months


----------



## Vinny (Feb 21, 2011)

I solved a cube about almost 2 year ago, but I've only been speedcubing for almost a year.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Feb 21, 2011)

I started in 1979-1980. No internet in them days so first solve too a few weeks! I had to teach every one at school how to do it back then! Eventually able to solve in under 60s then (1980) with the original Ideal brand cubes. Cheap Taiwanese knock off's used to explode!!!
Took a few decades off until I bought a 25th anniversary edition and been messing with them since.
I must say the latests developments in cubes has been fantastic. GuHong is my dream come true! I've collected quite a few over the past 30ish years!


----------

